# smart thermostat connection to boiler



## mahermusleh (3 mo ago)

can i tap into the secondary side of the step down transformer and connect the "C" wire to the negative side of the transformer and connect the "RC" wire to the positive side of the transformer to get continuous 24 acv to the thermostat. I have seen people installing a second transformer or use an adapter transformer to make that connection. but my question is why can't I use the existing transformer to make that connection.


----------

